# [solved]emerge -uDN world Problem

## the.real.kabel

Hallo,

ich hänge seit paar Tagen an einem emerge world Problem. Immer wenn ich den oben beschriebenen Befehl eingebe kirege ich folgendes Errormessae:

http://rafb.net/p/zRmDOz30.html

Ich hab natürlich schon viel gegogglt und das Problem ist auch bekannt aber ich finde mit den Hilfestellungen leider nix was mir weiterhilft, darum frag ich mal hier ob mir Jemand helfen könnte.

mfg

theRealKabelLast edited by the.real.kabel on Fri Nov 30, 2007 6:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hitachi

Ich bin mir sicher, dass das nicht die saubere Art der Problemlösung ist aber ich würde zuerst mal folgendes machen:

```
#emerge --sync

#emerge -DuavN world
```

Wenn das Problem dann noch immer da ist:

```
#emerge -DuavN --resume --skipfirst world

#dispatch-conf

#emerge --depclean -pv

#revdep-rebuild -pv

#glsa-check -t all

#emerge -DuavN world
```

Gelegentlich hilft das.

----------

## the.real.kabel

Hallo,

danke sehr für deine Antwort. Ich hab mir etwas Zeit gelassen um alles ausgiebig zu testen und ich werde mal die Ergebnisse präsentieren, die leider nicht ganz gut aussehen und ich weiss mal wieder nicht so recht weiter, also nach dem 

```
#emerge --sync

#emerge -DuavN world
```

 ging alles gut, bis hierhin: http://rafb.net/p/xkVW2O68.html

dannach die andern Befehle:

Bei emerge -DuavN --resume --skipfirst world kam folgendes: http://rafb.net/p/r9EHaW28.html

dispatch-conf: 

emerge --depclean -pv: http://rafb.net/p/xGO9cQ98.html

revdep-rebuild -pv: http://rafb.net/p/mlpID453.html

glsa-check -t all: http://rafb.net/p/8OgnVh58.html

und dann bei emerge -DuavN world wieder wie oben geschrieben... es war eigentlich noch immer dieses Problem dazu findet sich auch viel im Netz aber ich kriegs nicht ans laufen.

Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen Tipp? Würde mich sehr freuen.

mfg

The.real.kabel

----------

## franzf

 *the.real.kabel wrote:*   

> ging alles gut, bis hierhin: http://rafb.net/p/xkVW2O68.html

 

Sync mal neu, PyQt-3.17 ist schon älter und funktioniert mit dem aktuellen sip-4.7 nicht...

Dann 

```
emerge -1 sip PyQt
```

 *Quote:*   

> Bei emerge -DuavN --resume --skipfirst world kam folgendes: http://rafb.net/p/r9EHaW28.html

 

```
USE="glitz" emerge -1 cairo
```

----------

## the.real.kabel

danke sehr =)

Ich hab jetzt emerge --sync gemacht (hatte ich davor auch schon) aber dann krieg ich wieder folgende errormeldung: http://rafb.net/p/qHJyUn37.html

Was mach ich falsch? :S

Danke sehr für die Hilfe bisher,

mfg

Kabel

----------

## Max Steel

versuch mal ein

```

emerge --sync

revdep-rebuild -X

emerge -avtuDN --with-bdeps y system

emerge -avtuDN --with-bdeps y world
```

dasselbe wird auch durch ein:

```
emerge --sync && revdep-rebuild -X && emerge -avtuDN --with-bdeps y system && emerge -avtuDN --with-bdeps y world
```

erreicht.

falls revdep-rebuild nicht funktioniert wegenb command not found, einmal kurz emerge -av gentoolkit

----------

## franzf

 *the.real.kabel wrote:*   

> Ich hab jetzt emerge --sync gemacht (hatte ich davor auch schon) aber dann krieg ich wieder folgende errormeldung: http://rafb.net/p/qHJyUn37.html

 

Das ist  ja komisch:

```
cfgtest.cpp:5: error: expected type-specifier before ‘QWindowsXPStyle’
```

Du bist doch auf Gentoo Linux, x86?  :Very Happy: 

Und genau wegen dem x86 ist PyQt-3.17.3 noch nicht stable (Sry, bin hier auf amd64 und bin blind davon ausgegangen dass das auch auf x86 schon stable ist). Nimm einfach mal die testing (~PyQt-3.17.3). Ich hab auf meinem x86 mit der Kombi sip-4.7.1 keine Probleme.

Grüße

Franz

Edit:

BGO sagt das Gleiche  :Wink: Last edited by franzf on Wed Nov 28, 2007 9:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> versuch mal ein
> 
> [code]
> 
> emerge --sync
> ...

 

Das wird hier denke ich wenig bringen... Es scheitert an mehreren nicht bestandenen Tests, und da wird ein revdep-rebuild wenig nützen.

----------

## the.real.kabel

Hallo,

danke sehr, hat mir echt weitergeholfen, hab jetzt auch weiter gemacht jedoch scheitere ich an einem andern Problem, so einige hab ich beseitigt, aber bei diesem weiss ich nicht soo recht, habt ihr dafür auch ein wundermittel? :

http://rafb.net/p/3MpDqB41.html

würd mich über jeden Ratschlag freuen,

mfg

Kabel

----------

## franzf

 *the.real.kabel wrote:*   

> aber bei diesem weiss ich nicht soo recht, habt ihr dafür auch ein wundermittel? :
> 
> http://rafb.net/p/3MpDqB41.html

 

Hast dus schon wie oben gesagt versucht mit 

```
USE="glitz" emerge cairo
```

  :Question: 

edit:

sry, nachher natürlich noch 

```
emerge -1 cairomm
```

...

Es wird ja an libcairomm rumgemeckert  :Wink: 

----------

## the.real.kabel

Hallo,

mh na da war wohl was falschgelaufen, danke sehr ich mach jetzt mal das update endlich weiter. Wirklich sehr grosses Danke für eure Hilfe. Ich hab echt viel hinzugelernt dank euch.

mfg

Kabel

----------

